# Looking for Fun in Puerto Rico



## Amazon-Blonde (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi! 

I'm visiting Puerto Rico for a few weeks - maybe a few months - and am hoping to meet some cruiser friends. I'm not much of a sailor yet, but am eager to help and learn. I'm most interested in cruising and learning more about what it is like to live aboard and all that is involved in cruising for several months a year. 

I'm American, currently living in Tahoe, CA and San Miguel de Allende, Mexico. Educated in San Diego, lots of time in NYC (love East coast sensibilities), have traveled extensively worldwide, I work online. I'm 45, single, non-smoker, super tall (6'1") - and I tell you that because some really short people hate being around me. Plus, if the boat is too small, I'm constantly bonking my head. LOL 

- Kimberly


----------



## WanderingStar (Nov 12, 2008)

Welcome Kim. Post here in the crew section for sailing opportunities in PR. Also check out the World Cruiser's Forum on Yahoo, and CruisingNet. Many yacht clubs require membership to go in, or that you be an escorted guest. So try to make contacts first. Walk the docks at marinas and talk to sailors. Do be careful about crewing, a small boat on a journey with odd people can be very stressful (I know). Good luck in your adventures.


----------



## tridave (Dec 15, 2011)

you can email me at [email protected]. i will be in puerto rico for 7 weeks.


----------



## Amazon-Blonde (Apr 15, 2012)

Hi, Dave! Sounds great! I'll email you now.


----------



## Amazon-Blonde (Apr 15, 2012)

Thanks, WanderingStar, for the welcome and great tips!


----------

